# Dear Woman ...



## Deejo

Don't like all this Alpha bullsh!t? 

Now for something completely different ...

Dear Woman


----------



## Blanca

Would love to have a cup of coffee with these guys. But procreate...ya, would never happen. lol


----------



## unbelievable

Sweet mother of pearl. I'm deeply embarrassed that these two are technically classified as males. If you're ever in a bar fight, I don't think Biff and Todd will drop their wine spritzers to help out.


----------



## Trenton

I think I just grew a penis and I'm not sure why.


----------



## nice777guy

Trenton said:


> I think I just grew a penis and I'm not sure why.


Brennan will be SOOOO happy!!!


----------



## Trenton

nice777guy said:


> Brennan will be SOOOO happy!!!


I guess we no longer need you to complete the picture.


----------



## Blanca

Trenton said:


> I think I just grew a penis and I'm not sure why.


:rofl:


----------



## Acctguy

Holy crap. Thats a buttload of offal...was anyone else able to get through the whole thing?!? WTF are these guys smoking...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

There can be a combination of both. I know you posted this as a mockery of the men who are sensitive and real but you fail to recognize that not all women want a chest thumping idiot who only cares about himself and are incapable of feeling a "softer" side. 

Being a man doesn't mean tossing aside emotion and compassion but that seems to be what you posted. 

So you know, I got off the phone with my husband (Tom Brady) who is in NYC for a week on business and he called me after finishing dinner and said "I love you Bright eyes, sleep tight, can't wait to see you on Friday" and a few a$$holes (subordinates that he just met in NYC) made disgusting noises/comments while he was on the phone with me. I heard it. He told them to stop but they didn't. 26 year old entitled boys who think the world of themselves. Hubby fired them right on the spot, he IS the Project Manager after all. 
That is the difference between alpha and beta. He is a combo of both. He will stand up for what he believes in and not sweat the whole chest thunping thing.


----------



## Entropy3000

I just had to vomit a couple of times ... thanks for sharing.

I don't think this is going to get these guys laid ... by women.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> There can be a combination of both. I know you posted this as a mockery of the men who are sensitive and real but you fail to recognize that not all women want a chest thumping idiot who only cares about himself and are incapable of feeling a "softer" side.
> 
> Being a man doesn't mean tossing aside emotion and compassion but that seems to be what you posted.
> 
> So you know, I got off the phone with my husband (Tom Brady) who is in NYC for a week on business and he called me after finishing dinner and said "I love you Bright eyes, sleep tight, can't wait to see you on Friday" and a few a$$holes (subordinates that he just met in NYC) made disgusting noises/comments while he was on the phone with me. I heard it. He told them to stop but they didn't. 26 year old entitled boys who think the world of themselves. Hubby fired them right on the spot, he IS the Project Manager after all.
> That is the difference between alpha and beta. He is a combo of both. He will stand up for what he believes in and not sweat the whole chest thunping thing.


Valid points. But please do not compare your husband to these guys.

He did not actually fire them sweet lady. No doubt they were a$$holes and deserved to be fired.


----------



## seeking sanity

They feel very passionate about this, so bully for them for taking a stand. I can see how this kind of group think emerges under fertile circumstances. What I don't understand is why people, in general, feel a need to take responsibility for the actions of generations past. Like, no offense, but I feel absolutely NO responsibility for the ****ty things that have happen to the women of yesteryear. I didn't vote for it, partake in it, sanction it, or support it. That's the biggest way they are acting like p*ssies in my mind. 

(Mind you I didn't watch the whole video because it was wretch-inducing.)


----------



## Entropy3000

Trenton said:


> I think I just grew a penis and I'm not sure why.


My balls got sucked up inside me.


----------



## Entropy3000

seeking sanity said:


> They feel very passionate about this, so bully for them for taking a stand. I can see how this kind of group think emerges under fertile circumstances. What I don't understand is why people, in general, feel a need to take responsibility for the actions of generations past. Like, no offense, but I feel absolutely NO responsibility for the ****ty things that have happen to the women of yesteryear. I didn't vote for it, partake in it, sanction it, or support it. That's the biggest way they are acting like p*ssies in my mind.
> 
> (Mind you I didn't watch the whole video because it was wretch-inducing.)


I don't apologize for other folks. If someone did wrong to someone in the past they offended all of us. They made problems for the rest of us who have to pick up the pieces for their sins against us all.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Valid points. But please do not compare your husband to these guys.
> 
> He did not actually fire them sweet lady. No doubt they were a$$holes and deserved to be fired.


LOL. He has full rights to fire whomever he wishes. They are gone. He hated them just talking on the phone with them. Piss off the wife? Bye, bye. 
He likes to surround himself with capable and decent people. He didn't get to where he is by having to pander to idiots and break bread with them.


----------



## Entropy3000

If you could recast the guys in this video who would you include?

Brett Favre
Mike Tyson
Tiger Woods

....


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> LOL. He has full rights to fire whomever he wishes. They are gone. He hated them just talking on the phone with them. Piss off the wife? Bye, bye.
> He likes to surround himself with capable and decent people. He didn't get to where he is by having to pander to idiots and break bread with them.


I am usually the uber Technical Engineer or Manager in charge of the IS Engineering and work daily with PMs. So I get the idea. If he did indeed get them fired they must have been super a$$holes as it is not quite soe easy to fire people in this PC world. Now he could easily have banished them.

But OK, I would like to believe in swift justice so I hope he did can them.


----------



## MEM2020

B,
I think you know us well enough to know that none of us subscribe to the chest thumping idiot model. A successful male has a mix just as you described.

IMO the "modern alpha" has a long list of well developed beta traits and a layer of alpha traits that don't present in a loud, aggessive manner and that aren't even visible as alpha unless you are paying attention to results. 





Therealbrighteyes said:


> There can be a combination of both. I know you posted this as a mockery of the men who are sensitive and real but you fail to recognize that not all women want a chest thumping idiot who only cares about himself and are incapable of feeling a "softer" side.
> 
> Being a man doesn't mean tossing aside emotion and compassion but that seems to be what you posted.
> 
> So you know, I got off the phone with my husband (Tom Brady) who is in NYC for a week on business and he called me after finishing dinner and said "I love you Bright eyes, sleep tight, can't wait to see you on Friday" and a few a$$holes (subordinates that he just met in NYC) made disgusting noises/comments while he was on the phone with me. I heard it. He told them to stop but they didn't. 26 year old entitled boys who think the world of themselves. Hubby fired them right on the spot, he IS the Project Manager after all.
> That is the difference between alpha and beta. He is a combo of both. He will stand up for what he believes in and not sweat the whole chest thunping thing.


----------



## Conrad

Deej,

You have given me as many laughs as anyone on earth.


----------



## Deejo

There are many points of view that I do not agree with, but don't feel compelled to mock.

I don't have an issue with the mission ... but their execution ... well, sucks.

They want to be better men? That's fine. I do too.


This would be mockery:

Dear Woman


----------



## Deejo

And hey ... ain't it the truth?

Idiots


----------



## Syrum

Deejo said:


> Dear Woman


:rofl: That ones funny.

But the truth is women still aren't valued. The message is just ridiculously corny.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I am so sick of first world problems.


----------



## greenpearl

Deejo said:


> And hey ... ain't it the truth?
> 
> Idiots


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl

Runs like Dog said:


> I am so sick of first world problems.


Luxury!


----------



## grizabella

Ok, apology accepted. So where's the money (reparations dontcha know) lol. Actually couldn't watch the whole thing, kinda made me nauceous. I hate to see people reduced to groveling.


----------



## Amplexor

Thanks Deej

I woke up this morning and thought to myself, "I really need a good vomit today."

Breath mint anyone?


----------



## Runs like Dog

greenpearl said:


> Luxury!


I couldn't get the Bentley detailed, my iPod battery died, I eat too much, I hate the perfume my house cleaner wears.


----------



## Entropy3000

grizabella said:


> Ok, apology accepted. So where's the money (reparations dontcha know) lol. Actually couldn't watch the whole thing, kinda made me nauceous. I hate to see people reduced to groveling.


Women have half the money and all the pu$$y now.


----------



## Trenton

Deejo said:


> There are many points of view that I do not agree with, but don't feel compelled to mock.
> 
> I don't have an issue with the mission ... but their execution ... well, sucks.
> 
> They want to be better men? That's fine. I do too.
> 
> 
> This would be mockery:
> 
> Dear Woman


Too bad I only picture George Bush as the one guy thanks to SNL. 

Honestly, I thought the first was mockery although the later is better mockery!


----------



## Deejo

No, no, my dear.

The gentlemen in the first video are serious. It is not intended as comedy or mockery. Isn't it interesting that even in their heartfelt attempt to bridge the gender divide, these dudes still f*cked it up?


----------



## WhiteRabbit

Runs like Dog said:


> I couldn't get the Bentley detailed, my iPod battery died, I eat too much, I hate the perfume my house cleaner wears.


now now RLD...if you have a bentley,they'll come to you to detail it, if you're rich enough to own a bentley you'd surely have a back up ipod with fully charged battery,if you eat too much you'll be rich enough to have a doctor on call to pump your stomach,and the 'home cleaning technician specialist' is likely wearing perfume she/he found on your wife's vanity


----------



## JustAGirl

Dude @1:15 is fine LOL!!!

I'm just sayin'....


----------



## Amplexor

Deejo said:


> The gentlemen in the first video are serious. It is not intended as comedy or mockery.


They had me fooled the whole way through. I was fully expecting it to finish with a "Now, go make me a sandwich!"


----------



## Conrad

Deejo said:


> No, no, my dear.
> 
> The gentlemen in the first video are serious. It is not intended as comedy or mockery. Isn't it interesting that even in their heartfelt attempt to bridge the gender divide, these dudes still f*cked it up?


I could tell they were serious.

That was the funniest part about it.

I was expecting the beach guy to start kicking sand in their face.


----------



## Entropy3000

JustAGirl said:


> Dude @1:15 is fine LOL!!!
> 
> I'm just sayin'....


He is into guys. Just sayin.


----------



## Trenton

I figured out they were serious eventually but was thinking it was ridiculous. I wanted to kick them in the balls.


----------



## Amplexor

Conrad said:


> I was expecting the beach guy to start kicking sand in their face.


YouTube - ‪BEDAZZLED ~ Sensitive ~ Elliott Wish


----------



## WhiteRabbit

Amplexor said:


> YouTube - ‪BEDAZZLED ~ Sensitive ~ Elliott Wish


my favorite part of that movie giggle just thinking about it.


----------



## Conrad

Trenton said:


> I figured out they were serious eventually but was thinking it was ridiculous. I wanted to kick them in the balls.


Now I wonder if I'm related to them


----------



## Entropy3000

Trenton said:


> I figured out they were serious eventually but was thinking it was ridiculous. I wanted to kick them in the balls.


I am so encouraged by your response. I am thinking however that kicking them in the balls would have little impact on them. Just sayin.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> He is into guys. Just sayin.


Why do guys do this?! A woman mentions a hot guy and then dudes blurt out he is gay. 

BTW, the same doesn't work in reverse. Last time I tried that tactic his eyes lite up like the Forth of July.


----------



## Halien

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Why do guys do this?! A woman mentions a hot guy and then dudes blurt out he is gay.
> 
> BTW, the same doesn't work in reverse. Last time I tried that tactic his eyes lite up like the Forth of July.


Its ingrained into us. Genetic maybe, as part of the who alpha dominance theory. Even in high shcool, where I was in a gifted program, and all the girls were swooning over Magnum PI, when it was my turn to recite a poem in Latin, mine said a close Latin equivalent to him loving men. In Latin: Ubi sunt <big pole>?


----------



## nice777guy

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Why do guys do this?! A woman mentions a hot guy and then dudes blurt out he is gay.
> 
> BTW, the same doesn't work in reverse. Last time I tried that tactic his eyes lite up like the Forth of July.


:lol:


----------



## nice777guy

JustAGirl said:


> Dude @1:15 is fine LOL!!!
> 
> I'm just sayin'....


:rofl:


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Why do guys do this?! A woman mentions a hot guy and then dudes blurt out he is gay.
> 
> BTW, the same doesn't work in reverse. Last time I tried that tactic his eyes lite up like the Forth of July.


I am just playing the odds on this one. You really think he is not?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> I am just playing the odds on this one. You really think he is not?


Nope. Hater!


----------



## Entropy3000

Halien said:


> Its ingrained into us. Genetic maybe, as part of the who alpha dominance theory. Even in high shcool, where I was in a gifted program, and all the girls were swooning over Magnum PI, when it was my turn to recite a poem in Latin, mine said a close Latin equivalent to him loving men. In Latin: Ubi sunt <big pole>?


Yes. Total reflex action.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Nope. Hater!


Ok. Ok, but he has surely held a man hug longer than the man card ( expired ) allows.


----------



## Trenton

Conrad said:


> Now I wonder if I'm related to them


:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Halien said:


> Its ingrained into us. Genetic maybe, as part of the who alpha dominance theory. Even in high shcool, where I was in a gifted program, and all the girls were swooning over Magnum PI, when it was my turn to recite a poem in Latin, mine said a close Latin equivalent to him loving men. In Latin: Ubi sunt <big pole>?


Oh come on! It's about insecurity pure and simple and if you really think the guy is gay, he is of no threat to you.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Ok. Ok, but he has surely held a man hug longer than the man card ( expired ) allows.


So how long exactly DO you hold a man?


----------



## michzz

Therealbrighteyes said:


> There can be a combination of both. I know you posted this as a mockery of the men who are sensitive and real but you fail to recognize that not all women want a chest thumping idiot who only cares about himself and are incapable of feeling a "softer" side.
> 
> Being a man doesn't mean tossing aside emotion and compassion but that seems to be what you posted.
> 
> So you know, I got off the phone with my husband (Tom Brady) who is in NYC for a week on business and he called me after finishing dinner and said "I love you Bright eyes, sleep tight, can't wait to see you on Friday" and a few a$$holes (subordinates that he just met in NYC) made disgusting noises/comments while he was on the phone with me. I heard it. He told them to stop but they didn't. 26 year old entitled boys who think the world of themselves. Hubby fired them right on the spot, he IS the Project Manager after all.
> That is the difference between alpha and beta. He is a combo of both. He will stand up for what he believes in and not sweat the whole chest thunping thing.


Firing people for teasing him about a shmoochey phone call is a bit over the top. 

There had better be a lot more to the context than that or his judgment would be called into question.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So how long exactly DO you hold a man?




I looked for my man card and I think my wife has taken it with her. I will have to ask for it back when she gets home.

I am not sure it is technically a hug so the answer may be very small anyway.



















You can hug your son as long as you want.

In times of war:

Rule
#1: A hug is only appropriate between two men who have not seen each other in at least a year. It only occurs on the first meeting of those two after such a gap.

Rule
#2: During that period one or both of them have been to combat in Iraq or Afghanistan. Neither has died or was crippled beyond repair. Both now know too many who have been so. 

Rule
#3: The hug occurs in conjunction with a forearm gripped handshake. It is brief. Right arm in shake, left arm over the other man’s shoulder, two or three hearty slaps or punches to the back. No more. Release. The sentiment is as direct as the action, "I am glad you are not dead."


----------



## Runs like Dog

Gay like Alexander the Great? Guy was mad badass.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> I looked for my man card and I think my wife has taken it with her. I will have to ask for it back when she gets home.
> 
> I am not sure it is technically a hug so the answer may be very small anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can hug your son as long as you want.
> 
> In times of war:
> 
> Rule
> #1: A hug is only appropriate between two men who have not seen each other in at least a year. It only occurs on the first meeting of those two after such a gap.
> 
> Rule
> #2: During that period one or both of them have been to combat in Iraq or Afghanistan. Neither has died or was crippled beyond repair. Both now know too many who have been so.
> 
> Rule
> #3: The hug occurs in conjunction with a forearm gripped handshake. It is brief. Right arm in shake, left arm over the other man’s shoulder, two or three hearty slaps or punches to the back. No more. Release. The sentiment is as direct as the action, "I am glad you are not dead."


How many flippin' rules do guys have?! The urinal rule, the handshake rule, the hug rule, the being ruled by their penises.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Julius Caesar was probably bisexual. How much more hardcore do you want?


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> How many flippin' rules do guys have?! The urinal rule, the handshake rule, the hug rule, the being ruled by their penises.


The urinal rule is serious stuff. Violating it will get your @$$ kicked in a hurry.

Penis envy?


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage

I actually LIKED the first one. I watched to the end. The two guys that wrote it, one of their first names is Gay. "Not that there's anything wrong with that..." Just an observation. 

The 16 rules of poon I found offensive. Met lots of men who think this is true, and I think it's as ridiculous as the serious Dear Woman.

Now, I don't think I BELIEVE them. But I certainly feel better about myself watching it than the "money shots" on my stbx's dvds. Go figure.


----------



## Entropy3000

uhaul4mybaggage said:


> I actually LIKED the first one. I watched to the end. The two guys that wrote it, one of their first names is Gay. "Not that there's anything wrong with that..." Just an observation.
> 
> The 16 rules of poon I found offensive. Met lots of men who think this is true, and I think it's as ridiculous as the serious Dear Woman.
> 
> Now, I don't think I BELIEVE them. But I certainly feel better about myself watching it than the "money shots" on my stbx's dvds. Go figure.


Have you hugged a man today?


----------



## Deejo

Amplexor said:


> YouTube - ‪BEDAZZLED ~ Sensitive ~ Elliott Wish


I have often thought of pasting that link into the 'Nice Guy' sticky ...

It's a caricature, but balls on. Oh wait ... I apologize for saying 'Balls' in deference to my sackless sisters. I mean ... non-specific genitalia on.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Have you hugged a man today?


Amanda Hugginkiss.


----------



## Trenton

Dear Men...

YouTube - ‪Jessica Delfino - A Message to All Men‬‏


----------



## Amplexor

Therealbrighteyes said:


> How many flippin' rules do guys have?! The urinal rule, the handshake rule, the hug rule, the being ruled by their penises.


Man Rules! 

Learn to work the toilet seat. You're a big girl. If it's up, put it down. We need it up, you need it down. You don't hear us complaining about you leaving it down. 

Sunday = sports. It's like the full moon or the changing of the tides. Let it be. 

Shopping is NOT a sport. And no, we are never going to think of it that way. 

Crying is blackmail. 

Ask for what you want. Let us be clear on this one: Subtle hints do not work! Strong hints do not work! Obvious hints do not work! Just say it! 

Yes, and No are perfectly acceptable answers to almost every question. 

Come to us with a problem only if you want help solving it. That's what we do. Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for. 

A headache that lasts for 3 months is a problem. See a doctor. 

Anything we said 6 months ago is inadmissible in an argument. In fact, all comments become null and void after 7 days. 

If you won't dress like the Victoria's Secret girls, don't expect us to act like soap opera guys. 

If you think you're fat, you probably are. Don't ask us. 

If something we said can be interpreted two ways, and one of the ways makes you sad or angry, we meant the other one. 

You can either ask us to do something or tell us how you want it done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself. 

Whenever possible, please say whatever you have to say during 
commercials. 

Christopher Columbus did not need directions and neither do we. 

ALL men see in only 16 colors, like Windows default settings. Peach, for example, is a fruit, not a color. Salmon is a fish. We have no idea what mauve is. 

If it itches, it will be scratched. We do that. 

If we ask what is wrong and you say "nothing," we will act like 
nothing's wrong. We know you are lying, but it is just not worth the hassle. 

If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, expect an answer you don't want to hear. 

When we have to go somewhere, absolutely anything you wear is fine ... Really. 

Don't ask us what we're thinking about unless you are prepared to discuss such topics as the shotgun formation, the hemi engine or the rack on the new girl in accounting. 

You have enough clothes. 

You have too many shoes. 

I am in shape. Round is a shape. 

Thank you for reading this; Yes, I know I have to sleep on the couch tonight, but did you know men really don't mind that, it's like camping.


----------



## Entropy3000

Trenton said:


> Dear Men...
> 
> YouTube - ‪Jessica Delfino - A Message to All Men‬‏


So the take away is that if you meet a woman who is hot and sexy in a meat market and you get her number, you should call her very soon after ( less than two days ). If she is in a bad mood wait just short of a month from when you met her and call her again.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage

ok. so I have nomanda hugginkiss. And I'm not saying I'm particularly attracted to the guys in the vid, though some are attractive in a "new flavor" kind of way. The Ken doll is not one of the ones I'm thinking of. 

When I do get to a point when I'm looking for "Amanda," I can tell you that I would be a LOT more interested in the NEW AGE-y goddess worshipping dude than the "drag 'em around by their hair, they like it," types. I'm most worried that I won't be able to put myself out there at all emotionally. But not going there right now. I think it takes a strong guy to be sensitive. Maybe not THIS sensitive, but .. whatever. 
Go make ME a sandwich. And get me a beer while you're up. ;D


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amp,
Those aren't rules, those are behaviors. I am talking the bro code, the urinal thingy, the no tissue used, the man hug, the no crying rule.....all the stuff that I heard over the years and think wow, what's this all about!

Signed,
A sackless sister or as I would rather call it, a homosapian without an angry octopus between my legs.


----------



## Entropy3000

Amplexor said:


> Come to us with a problem only if you want help solving it. That's what we do. Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.
> 
> 
> You can either ask us to do something or tell us how you want it done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself.


I have the biggest difficulty with this one. If I am given a problem I go into max problem solving mode ... and I want to get to the point quickly to get to the root cause. Dang. I do try. I have to be reminded each time. 

The next one is a part of the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Amp,
> Those aren't rules, those are behaviors. I am talking the bro code, the urinal thingy, the no tissue used, the man hug, the no crying rule.....all the stuff that I heard over the years and think wow, what's this all about!
> 
> Signed,
> A sackless sister or as I would rather call it, a homosapian without an angry octopus between my legs.


The Code


----------



## Trenton

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Amp,
> Those aren't rules, those are behaviors. I am talking the bro code, the urinal thingy, the no tissue used, the man hug, the no crying rule.....all the stuff that I heard over the years and think wow, what's this all about!
> 
> Signed,
> A sackless sister or as I would rather call it, a homosapian without an angry octopus between my legs.


What's with all the a$$ tapping during sports? That is totally gay.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Trenton said:


> What's with all the a$$ tapping during sports? That is totally gay.


Tapping? You mean scent marking, right?


----------



## Trenton

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Tapping? You mean scent marking, right?


I meant butt hugging.


----------



## Entropy3000

Slapping Gabrielle Reece on her ass is encouraged during a volley ball game or any other time for that matter.


----------



## Entropy3000

Amplexor said:


> YouTube - ‪BEDAZZLED ~ Sensitive ~ Elliott Wish


Greatness


----------



## Entropy3000

Trenton said:


> I meant butt hugging.


I just realized.


You guys complete each other.


----------



## michzz

I was on the swim team, trust me, there was none of that a$$ slapping.


----------



## Halien

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Amp,
> Those aren't rules, those are behaviors. I am talking the bro code, the urinal thingy, the no tissue used, the man hug, the no crying rule.....all the stuff that I heard over the years and think wow, what's this all about!
> 
> Signed,
> A sackless sister or as I would rather call it, a homosapian without an angry octopus between my legs.


Keep in mind that the guy rules are dynamic, based upon geographical location. Sort of like a dialect. Slappin' the rump will make you one of the guys in some areas, but will result in broken fingers elsewhere. Just like the slight nod. Required in some places if a woman isn't watching, to acknowledge that he has the better babe on his arm, but signals your sexual orientation in others.

Just messin with you, of course. I'm sure your husband never nods.


----------



## michzz

When i was single and dating, the rule if you managed to "bag some chick" on a Friday night was that you brought her to breakfast at Rod's grill (I know, a freudian name if there ever was one) so anyone else who got lucky saw whatcha got and you saw who they'd taken home.

If any guy showed up there alone it was just lame. And better not show up with another guy or the presumption was that that other guy was the date.

And that was verboten!

Oh, and you did not tell the ladies about the parade or they'd be pissed!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Trenton said:


> I meant butt hugging.


I am a diehard football fan yet it always makes me wonder how the NFL isn't considered gay. I mean, there is literally only a thin layer of shiny spandex separating the guy's butthole in front of you from your eyeballs during the snap. Add to that guys walking around the locker room wearing only a jockstrap, spraying each other with Champagne while smacking their teammates on the rear end. 

But a dude hugging another dude for a second too long is just gay.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Trenton said:


> What's with all the a$$ tapping during sports? That is totally gay.


As opposed to women's beach volleyball victory hugging and writhing embraced on the sand.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Women's soccer victory shirt removal. Awesome.


----------



## Whip Morgan

Ah, the man-hug. I have joked around with male friends and hugging has been exaggerated and part of the joke. I have some male friends that I do hug, and would not hesitate to do so. They begin with the angled hand shake, lean in, left arms wrap for a quick hug. If its a good buddy I haven't seen in a long time, we hug for maybe 2 seconds or 5. There always seems to be a natural feeling of a short hug. 

Someone mentioned on page 4 or 5 of military guys hugging with a picture. My close male friends that I hug are my buddies from the Army. They're more like brothers to me, so when I see them (annually, or so) we hug it out, no problems doing it in public. Guys I've been through alot with, so a longer hug with them doesn't bother me. Now, male friends here at home, its a quick handshake-hug with a single pat on the back, thats it.

And the a$$ slaps, I do that either with buds at work or sports (softball...nothing hard anymore), and it is done to me also. But we don't do it often, and when you do it, you gotta hit that guy's a$$ hard. Makes it funny. The light pats, hmmm..Not into it. If I were a football or baseball player, I'd probably feel differently. The hard hits, I've done/received in the Army and here at home. And ALWAYS say "Good game!" Doesn't matter where you are, or what you're doing. 

I suppose "Good talk, seeya out there" is also acceptable.


----------



## Entropy3000

Runs like Dog said:


> As opposed to women's beach volleyball victory hugging and writhing embraced on the sand.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I am a diehard football fan yet it always makes me wonder how the NFL isn't considered gay. I mean, there is literally only a thin layer of shiny spandex separating the guy's butthole in front of you from your eyeballs during the snap. Add to that guys walking around the locker room wearing only a jockstrap, spraying each other with Champagne while smacking their teammates on the rear end.
> 
> But a dude hugging another dude for a second too long is just gay.


Grinding is straight out not allowed


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Grinding is straight out not allowed


No but tackling them by the waist and bringing them down on top of them is. A traditional grind.
Or to be more specific, "sacking" the quarterback. Why is it called this? Perhaps it's because guy number one brings down guy number two laying on top of him and their sacks touch. A non-traditional grind. 

When I mention this to my husband he just says "Zip it, it's a manly sport." Yeah, butt smacking and unit dangling in the locker room, a visual proctology exam during the snap, pulling guys down on top of you or diving on top of him. Commercial breaks every 2 minutes, timeouts, challenges, flag tossing and 2 minute warnings.

And why is it called football anyways?! The only time a foot is involved is when the kicker is brought out and if you see some of the kickers in the NFL as of late, that's a stretch. 

Ya wanna know what is a manly sport? Soccer, specifically Brazillian soccer. The REAL football. Ever see those men play? 45 minute halves and the clock keeps going. No water breaks, no nothing. Head bashing, slide tackles to the legs cleats up, blood and zero protective gear. A man who can run a stadiums length for 45 minutes before a 20 minute break and does it again for another 45 minutes has stamina and women love stamina. Just sayin'.


----------



## Deejo

Runs like Dog said:


> Women's soccer victory shirt removal. Awesome.


Saw that way back, while away for the weekend at my bachelor party.
Brandi could kick the sh!t out of all of the guys in that video ... at once. Her physique is without question my 'ideal'. Athletic, toned.

Or ... in line with the thread theme, my best friend is fond of saying "Deej likes chicks that look like dudes ..."


----------



## Whip Morgan

Brennan, watch a few clips of Ndamukong Suh sack a quarterback. He doesn't bring down a QB on top of him...He destroys them, smacks their bodies around, and eats them. Quite a sight. 

Sometimes sacks aren't that rough. There was a sack in the Giants-Patriots Superbowl that wasn't called...God damn that Eli Manning. And my poor, beloved Tom Brady!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Whip Morgan said:


> Brennan, watch a few clips of Ndamukong Suh sack a quarterback. He doesn't bring down a QB on top of him...He destroys them, smacks their bodies around, and eats them. Quite a sight.
> 
> Sometimes sacks aren't that rough. There was a sack in the Giants-Patriots Superbowl that wasn't called...God damn that Eli Manning. And my poor, beloved Tom Brady!


Well we cannot be friends then, since you mentioned your love of Tom Brady. We had a shot of upsetting his perfect season and we were in the playoffs. That loss forced us out. As for Eli, that sniveling pile of crap dissed our team, wanted to be benched and refused to play if wearing our jersey. Watching that game I couldn't decide who I wanted to win. An anvil dropped on both their heads was my choice. 

I know sacks aren't always that rough, I was posting tongue and cheek. I watch football in the fall all the time. I know what happens. It does seem a tad ****-erotic though. 

In your quest to get the perfect man wardrobe, skip the shinny spandex pants. Nothing good will come of it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Deejo said:


> Saw that way back, while away for the weekend at my bachelor party.
> Brandi could kick the sh!t out of all of the guys in that video ... at once. Her physique is without question my 'ideal'. Athletic, toned.
> 
> Or ... in line with the thread theme, my best friend is fond of saying "Deej likes chicks that look like dudes ..."


Or a man with tits. You and A-Rod have a lot in common. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> No but tackling them by the waist and bringing them down on top of them is. A traditional grind.
> Or to be more specific, *"sacking" the quarterback.* Why is it called this? Perhaps it's because guy number one brings down guy number two laying on top of him and their sacks touch. A non-traditional grind.
> 
> When I mention this to my husband he just says "Zip it, it's a manly sport." Yeah, butt smacking and unit dangling in the locker room, a visual proctology exam during the snap, pulling guys down on top of you or diving on top of him. Commercial breaks every 2 minutes, timeouts, challenges, flag tossing and 2 minute warnings.
> 
> And why is it called football anyways?! The only time a foot is involved is when the kicker is brought out and if you see some of the kickers in the NFL as of late, that's a stretch.
> 
> Ya wanna know what is a manly sport? Soccer, specifically Brazillian soccer. The REAL football. Ever see those men play? 45 minute halves and the clock keeps going. No water breaks, no nothing. Head bashing, slide tackles to the legs cleats up, blood and zero protective gear. A man who can run a stadiums length for 45 minutes before a 20 minute break and does it again for another 45 minutes has stamina and women love stamina. Just sayin'.


Sacking is not "tea bagging" but I get your point.

Your husband is a wise man indeed.

Ok so you like stamina. 

Football is sacred. I like Rugby too.

All Blacks

The HAKA -- Alpha males

If you have never seen the HAKA check the video out.

It is the challenge before the match. The Kamate. Which basically says, whether I live or whether I die I will stay and fight.

Being able to run is good. But in fight or flight if you can only run you are not protecting your family very well. Sometimes you have to stand and fight ... dare I say it ... like a man.


----------



## Entropy3000

NZ vs Scotland HAKA


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Sacking is not "tea bagging" but I get your point.
> 
> Your husband is a wise man indeed.
> 
> Ok so you like stamina.
> 
> Football is sacred. I like Rugby too.
> 
> All Blacks
> 
> The HAKA -- Alpha males
> 
> If you have never seen the HAKA check the video out.
> 
> It is the challenge before the match. The Kamate. Which basically says, whether I live or whether I die I will stay and fight.
> 
> Ka mate, ka mate
> Ka ora, ka ora
> Tenei te tangata puhuruhuru
> Nana i tiki mai whakawhiti te ra
> Upane, upane
> Upane kaupane
> Whiti te ra.
> 
> These words are translated as:
> 
> It is death, it is death
> It is life, it is life
> This is the hairy man
> Who caused the sun to shine again for me
> Up the ladder, up the ladder
> Up to the top
> The sun shines.


You know I am posting tongue and cheek, right? I LOVE football but then I love all sports. Rugby is without a doubt though the toughest in my opinion unless you are talking Hockey in the Scandinavian countries or Russia. 
Was on a plane back from Sweden once and the guy next to me had two screws for front teeth and his gums were bleeding. He said not to worry, it's just the change in altitude that caused the bleeding. Hockey player in Sweden and plays for the NHL during Sweden's off season. I asked him what the hell happened?! His dental implant teeth got knocked out. Wow. He said the last time it happened, it wasn't his teeth but also the screws. Holy sh!t that must have hurt!


----------



## Deejo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Or a man with tits. You and A-Rod have a lot in common. Hmmmmm.


And here I thought you were a feminist and all about celebrating 'girl power'. So you're saying I should be looking more for something along these lines? I'll work on it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Deejo said:


> And here I thought you were a feminist and all about celebrating 'girl power'. So you're saying I should be looking more for something along these lines? I'll work on it.


No, no, no! What you need to do is find yourself a woman who has eyes tattoed just above her breasts. That way you won't get confused. They do double duty though, they are open now but as age sets in, they will be closed. A tell tale sign of women you need to run from, the oldz. See? I am lookin' out for you!!


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> *You know I am posting tongue and cheek, right? I* LOVE football but then I love all sports. Rugby is without a doubt though the toughest in my opinion unless you are talking Hockey in the Scandinavian countries or Russia.
> Was on a plane back from Sweden once and the guy next to me had two screws for front teeth and his gums were bleeding. He said not to worry, it's just the change in altitude that caused the bleeding. Hockey player in Sweden and plays for the NHL during Sweden's off season. I asked him what the hell happened?! His dental implant teeth got knocked out. Wow. He said the last time it happened, it wasn't his teeth but also the screws. Holy sh!t that must have hurt!


Absolutely. 

I just thought adding the HAKA in a Dear Woman thread had some synergy. 

Up here in the Metroplex one of our local high school football teams is well known for doing the HAKA before each game.

In Texas as you may know football is a religion.


----------



## Whip Morgan

There is something very engaging about a woman who can talk sports. I work in a hotel, and on occasion a woman will engage in a pleasent conversation about sports (I'm Baseball/Football). Sadly, most women (and men) that visit my area (Rhode Island) hate Tom Brady. Whatever. The ref should of called that a sack. Anyway...

I tried watching this video link, which was the point of the thread. I got within maybe one minute and had to shut it off. Awful!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I just thought adding the HAKA in a Dear Woman thread had some synergy.
> 
> Up here in the Metroplex one of our local high school football teams is well known for doing the HAKA before each game.
> 
> In Texas as you may know football is a religion.


Believing in the Dallas Cowboys is like religion. Praying and hoping. It must be how Oakland Raider fans feel.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Believing in the Dallas Cowboys is like religion. Praying and hoping. It must be how Oakland Raider fans feel.


Thankfully with the Rangers going to the World Series and the Mavs winning the NBA championship most of us have not missed the Cowboys much.

The new Cowboy stadium is pretty sweet though.

But The Texas football religion is more about high school and college football than about pro football.

You got those Katy Tigers down your way.


----------



## Trenton

Runs like Dog said:


> Women's soccer victory shirt removal. Awesome.


More than awesome...phenomenal!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Thankfully with the Rangers going to the World Series and the Mavs winning the NBA championship most of us have not missed the Cowboys much.
> 
> The new Cowboy stadium is pretty sweet though.
> 
> But The Texas football religion is more about high school and college football than about pro football.
> 
> You got those Katy Tigers down your way.


Nice diversion. 
Rangers going to the World Series? That's a bit premature. October is a long way aways but I hope they do! They are a great team with crappy business managers until Ryan stepped in. Mavs? Okay fine. Cuban got what he paid for, years later. Cowboy stadium? Har har. A man with an ego that matches Al Davis building the biggest football stadium and outfits it with the largest jumbotrons on the planet and he doesn't have the thought that maybe the sheer weight of it all would be an issue? Or perhaps the fact that it is literally within kicking range.?
Jerry Jones + Al Davis = penis size envy.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Nice diversion.
> Rangers going to the World Series? That's a bit premature. October is a long way aways but I hope they do! They are a great team with crappy business managers until Ryan stepped in. Mavs? Okay fine. Cuban got what he paid for, years later. Cowboy stadium? Har har. A man with an ego that matches Al Davis building the biggest football stadium and outfits it with the largest jumbotrons on the planet and he doesn't have the thought that maybe the sheer weight of it all would be an issue? Or perhaps the fact that it is literally within kicking range.?
> Jerry Jones + Al Davis = penis size envy.


Oh I don't expect the Rangers to do much this year. I was referring to last October. 

I see the size envy for sure. I think the stadium has been good for the local economy. Last years NBS All Star Game and then the Super Bowl.

Watching a game in the stadium is freaking awesome. But your eyes do gravitate to the Jumbotron. It actually is an incredible show there. Jones is a P.T. Barnum type. 

This feels like a tangent from Dear Woman. Jones is not a real Beta kinda guy. 

Cuban ... I like. He is just a gazillionaire fan. Really a geek.
He is pretty Alpha but he shows a lotta Beta as well.

---

Hope hubby did not have to fire anyone else today


----------



## JustAGirl

Entropy3000 said:


> He is into guys. Just sayin.


:rofl:


----------



## Amplexor

Whip Morgan said:


> Brennan, watch a few clips of Ndamukong Suh sack a quarterback. He doesn't bring down a QB on top of him...He destroys them, smacks their bodies around, and eats them. Quite a sight.


I'm glad Ndamukong doesn't rip his shirt off after a big play.


----------



## Amplexor

MEM11363 said:


> B,
> I think you know us well enough to know that none of us subscribe to the chest thumping idiot model. A successful male has a mix just as you described.
> 
> IMO the "modern alpha" has a long list of well developed beta traits and a layer of alpha traits that don't present in a loud, aggessive manner and that aren't even visible as alpha unless you are paying attention to results.


I agree, but the gents in the original link are a lot further down the Greek alphabet than beta. Just say'n!


----------



## Entropy3000

Amplexor said:


> I agree, but the gents in the original link are a lot further down the Greek alphabet than beta. Just say'n!


Epsilon at least


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Epsilon at least


As in SAE? Got that right.


----------



## Amplexor

Therealbrighteyes said:


> As in SAE? Got that right.


Problem with the Sig Alphs TRBE???


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> Problem with the Sig Alphs TRBE???


Ya know what it really stands for right? 

And there is NO WAY a cool dude such as yourself is from that fraternity!


----------



## Amplexor

Therealbrighteyes said:


> And there is NO WAY a cool dude such as yourself is from that fraternity!



Nope!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Amplexor said:


> Nope!


So you ARE a beta! 

Oh and SAE stands for Same Awesomeness Everywhere only you take out the Awesomeness and replace it with another A word.  and no throwing stones at me people.


----------



## Amplexor

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So you ARE a beta!


OMG, I'm exposed. 

I'm sorry, did I offend? Can I get you some herbal tea and read passages from Jane Austin for you???


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> As in SAE? Got that right.


The True Gentlemen?

Oh you meant Same @ssholes Everywhere


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> The True Gentlemen?
> 
> Oh you meant Same @ssholes Everywhere


Ah, so it is a known phrase then?


----------



## Deejo

A feminine energy response ... it filled me with a deep sense of joy in it's expression and simple, elegant truth ...

Dear Woman - YouTube


----------



## HelloooNurse

That video was BS. The guy with the long hair was hot, though, so I didn't watch it for nothing. I liked the comment down the bottom saying "This is sick", hahahah


----------



## Entropy3000

Deejo said:


> A feminine energy response ... it filled me with a deep sense of joy in it's expression and simple, elegant truth ...
> 
> Dear Woman - YouTube


Humbling and yet inspiring in an out there tubular sort of way.


----------



## Catherine602

Eeeeeewwwwww This is troublesome. It's like all people who are the same race as slave holders apologizing to the descendants of slaves for slavery. It's useless self flagellation, weak and even insulting. Of course the majority of men in the world honor women they fall in love and marry dont they? If an individual man wanted to do more he could not support porn, or not support prostitution.

There are many things that women do and have done that are horrible especially towards other women. I will not apologize for them, I don't agree with them and walk and talk my disagreement. That's enough. 

If my husband said that to me I'd suggest he get some testosterone shots to augment his man part and walk pround.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

Catherine602 said:


> Eeeeeewwwwww This is troublesome. It's like all people who are the same race as slave holders apologizing to the descendants of slaves for slavery. It's useless self flagellation, weak and even insulting. Of course the majority of men in the world honor women they fall in love and marry dont they? If an individual man wanted to do more he could not support porn, or not support prostitution.
> 
> There are many things that women do and have done that are horrible especially towards other women. I will not apologize for them, I don't agree with them and walk and talk my disagreement. That's enough.
> 
> If my husband said that to me I'd suggest he get some testosterone shots to augment his man part and walk pround.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes. Indeed. Eeeeeewwwwww.


----------



## 20matc11

Not sure if this was noticed "As men we have often devalued feeling and intuition in favor of a view dominated by data and logic." 

They may not be to far away from normal if they are arguing that women aren't logical. Am I one of the few that was able to make it that far through this?


----------

